# BDJV's SW; a tale of high adventure



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

*BDJV's Space Wolves; For the Wolftime!*

Here is the story behind my SW revamp. This project will be a long one with occasional updates until my Soul Reapers are finished.

I was fully committed to building a battle weary Blood Ravens army until my best friend gave me a verbal beating about it. Here's a little backstory; I have wanted to redo my Space Wolf army since 2000 using nothing but the current plastics and retire my old RT/2nd ed Wolves to the annals of glory. 

He points out that the SW codex is due for release next year and as much as he loves my old Wolves he won't play against them once the new Dex comes. He says he's doing this for my own good, he's tired of hearing me talk about redoing them. As I am a much better painter now and I would be much more satisfied having the army I've been planning all these years complete. He also points out the cool factor of having awesome looking space Vikings, who care for nothing more than a good Ale and to fight in the service of Russ! 

He is quite right I need to man up and follow through on my Wolves, they deserve it. 

So lets start with a look into the past. Here are a smattering of my Wolves; all painted 9+ years ago.

























The Wolflord with the Pfist is my first attempt at GSing wolfpelts. 

















The predator will be the only thing to transition into the new army for sure.

The concept for the new army will be a post Heresy theme so I want to represent a large mix of armor types. 

Blood Claws will be wearing predominately Mk VII armor with Mk VI mixed in. 

Grey hunters will have mostly Mk IV and Mk VI armor with a few Mk VII mixed in for flavor. 

Long Fangs will be wearing armor that will best protect them so a Mix of Mk III, Mk VI and MK VII will fit the bill. 

Wolf Guard will wear anything.


Here is the test Grey Hunter. Grrr... I need to fix one thing; a spot of grey on the exhaust vent on his pack. Other than that one flaw I'm quite happy with they way he's turned out.


































Here are five more Grey Hunters. I'm working on 4 more they will all be sporting converted Mk IV Maximus armor. 










Here is a WIP of my fist converted Mk IV. I still need to fill in the wrists, but I'm really liking how he's turned out.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

What are you going to do with your old models? Though you are a better painter now, they are still really good, if they were mine I would be pleased with them anyway!


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Man I really love the sense of nostalgia when I look at your models. Great paint jobs, kinda reminds me of the glory days of GW before they were truly mainstream. Your models look like the classic "Eavy Metal painting highlighted in the better times of White Dwarf. Thanks man, good to see people who hold on to the older stuff in lieu of the new stuff!! + rep for you man!


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks guys! Who wasn't inspired by the Heavy metal painters back in the day.

Don't worry the Old Wolves will still be seeing battle in Apocalypse battles!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Top notch all the way. The battle damage is a very well done effect that really makes the rest pop.


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

I've been tinkering with my Wolves. I'm in the process of converting up 8 Grey Hunters in Mk IV armor.
Here is a mock up of my first Wolf Guard who will accompany the first Grey Hunters Pack. 








He will be getting more hair on his head, a goatee, Mk VI cabling on his torso and some Wolf Bling like tails and teeth. Sorry for the quick and slightly blurry pic.


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

Progress on the GS work for the WG.










These 2nd ed Long Fangs just came out of a simple green bath, they still need a little clean up. I love the leg armor on these bad boys! I'm gonna fuse the lower bodies of these LF's with current chests and heads; this way they can carry the current Heavy Weapons.


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Just like ive done matey:








I loved the old "reinforced" look of the armor too, good luck with these guys and il be joining you when the new dex is out for my second army.


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks for the comments!

Here's todays GS progress. The loincloth will get furry in the next update. I'm not completely happy with the chest cables but they will be fine for now.


----------



## Dohouse (May 3, 2009)

Fantastic stuff mate! Really great GS work and the inclusion of older mark armour is inspired mate!


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

BDJV said:


>


If this will be the general standard of the army this will become awsome, keep it up mate:victory:


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Yup, definitely enjoying these.

MOAR!


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys. 

Here is the WG about 85 to 90 percent finished. I'm now gonna add a wolf tooth necklace to the right shoulder and some wolf tails to the left.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

He's awesome chap. Really good stuff. Shame I keep repping you in News and Rumours cos I can't rep you now!


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Very nice GS work BDJV, you are very talented at this lark!  I look forward to watching this project log as I am sure it will be worth a look now and then. +rep from me.


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks for the great feedback!

Here is the more or less completed WG. He needs a little clean up on some of the GS.


































I didn't notice the mag on the combi weapon was to messed up to use until it was pinned and glued. So I tried making a Drum mag, I'm not completely happy with it; I need to fix the mag and make it look more attached to the bolter. I may change it to a hanging belt of ammo instead.

He turned out much taller than I expected almost a head taller than a normal Marine mini. Part of this comes from the fact he is actually standing up, the other part comes from using the Khorne Zerker legs which are a little taller and mor bulky than normal marine legs.


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

I found a solution to the mag issue that I'm happy with!


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

That definitely looks better, the drum mag coming out of the bottom of the plasma did look a little weird!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Damn fine work mate. Something about that pose makes him look very imposing.


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the feedback! 

Here is the first converted Long Fang.










I like the way he turned out; the conversion gave him some height and more importantly a neck!


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

The first Long Fang is almost done and the second Long Fang is well under way!


----------



## jack (Oct 30, 2008)

Wow!
Your GS skills are really good and you are an excellent painter.
+REP


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks, bud! Small, short update. I've decided to use 3d GC badges. I'm gonna sculpt one then make a green stuff impression mold so I don't have to sculpt each icon. Ive chosen to use the Night Runner badge.










Here is the pad with the the moon in place; when this is dry I'll begin sculpting the Wolfs head.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

I love reading your stuff BDJV. You're one of my favourite posters, these look fantastic.


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks for the comments Syph!

Sorry for the lack 'O updates, I've been working on my FOW Germans for an upcoming tournament.

Anyway I'm back working on my wolves. I've assembled all 5 Fangs now, I still need to finish the GS work.










I started working on my Ven Dread. He is still very WIP.


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

Here's the Night Runner Badge, so far. It needs a little clean up, but I'm generally happy with it.


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

I like the badge alot dude, the whole unit looks really quite cool. Great stuff + rep will keep an eye on your work


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks Dude, I appreciate the feedback!

Here is the Dread bout 95% complete. I still have a couple of things to clean up. The Wolfs head on the AC didn't quite turn out like I had hoped, but over all I'm happy with the conversion. Now that I've done this conversion and have banged out the wrinkles, I will be able to do another conversion like this and it will be much easier next time.


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

I monkeyed with the wolfs head on the AC muzzle and now I think it looks much better. Painting has commenced! I did the base work for the metallics, blocked out the grey on the Dread except on the CCW. I had started out by paining the CCW red but it was too stark of a contrast; so I'll have to paint the details back in.


















I'll do some more work after I get back from my Flames of War gaming session.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Very nice work BDJV  I really like the look of your models and the way you re-used the long fangs. +rep


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

hey man, been following this for a little while now. That dread looks killer. I think a black and yellow fist like you did with the leg would work? Though I don't know why the red would be too stark since you've got the top knots red... Have some rep


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks for the encouragement guys!

Here are the first 5 Grey Hunters these will be part of my first Razorback pack.. All of my Grey Hunters will be wearing Mk 4 and Mk 6 armor.The second Hunter from the right still needs the toes of hid boots GS'd; they are going to be the striped toes that were prevalent during the RT days. I should have the 6th Hunter wearing Mk 4 armor done tonight. Tomorrow I'll be adding the Night Runner badge to them as the mold should be fully cured now.










Here is an update on Skeld the Ven Dread. I decided to give the red DCCW a go and I really do like it. Red is the main contrasting color to my PA Wolves so the Dread need some too.










Skeld also is getting a new weapons option; the often underestimated twin linked Autocannon.


----------



## Darkseer (Dec 2, 2008)

Hey BDJV, excellent work on your Wolves.

I think I may have to borrow that Dreadnought conversion for my own space wolves army.

Unlike your razorback force, my Wolves shall be descending from the skies en masse in drop pods. Shame you're on the opposite side of the pond or I'd challenge you to a friendly game


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks Darkseer!

3D Great Company Badges are a Go! The push mold is dry and I'm in the process of putting the Night Runner badge on the Grey Hunters.










I still need to clean it up a bit, but overall I'm excited that it worked out so well!


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

i cant believe i havent seen this thread yet, deffinitly excellent stuff, i will be keeping an eye out on this thread from now on.


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks mate!

Here are the Grey Hunters with the icons in place! They are ready for priming as soon as I add some gear to the 3rd Mk 4 Hunter.










Here's a shot of the whole groups icons.


----------



## mgtymouze (Dec 7, 2007)

Great looking models and excellent GS work! Glad to see someone else besides me has The Night Runner's Great company. On a sad thought after looking at your work my seems suddenly lacking. + Rep still though!


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

I like them, a nice cohesive unit now just paint them up dude !  +rep for a good project. Can't wait to see more.

Btw: are you doing anything for their bases? it would be a shame to leave a plain base on such nicely converted minis.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

This is coming along sooo nicely, those shoulderpads rocks - keep it up :biggrin:


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks guys I've started painting the Grey Hunters. I should have an update on them and the Ven Dread up tonight or tomorrow.

I've been rereading through the fluff and had completely forgotten this tidbit; as Space Wolves get older their skin becomes more tanned and leathery. I've decided to represent this bit of fluff in my army. The following flesh colors from left to right will represent Blood Claws, Grey Hunters and Long Fangs. My Wolf Guard will use a mix of all three tones.










You either love 'em or hate 'em, but I've gotta have some Space Wolf Scouts in my army. I have always been fond of the Wolf Scout SGT's from second edition. I don't think GW has ever matched their uniqueness in any scout models since. Here are two of them I have from my old Wolf army.










There are a few ways I could accomplish a similar style scout. Fist up I could butcher the existing plastic scouts, but it would be hard to use the 20 Wolf Scout packs I've got. Second is the Prophet miniatures method seen here. This method requires a lot of bits from different kits, but I do have most of them in my bits box.

Which option would you use if you were gonna convert your own scouts?


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

2nd Ed Scouts were awesome full stop, even if they did look Necromundan. The Wolf Scouts were especially awesome.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

too bad you couldn't score more of these guys. I really do miss the look they used to have... good solid classic sculpts that never show their age!! I'd butcher up the plastics for one reason, they are too ultra marinish and deserve to be butchered up to become a true Son of Russ!!


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback.

Here is the Grey Hunter with the fist, about half finished. The Grey has only the first highlight applied. 


















I'm really happy with how good the Night Runner badge looks painted!


----------



## WoRLoKKeD (Apr 1, 2008)

Great work! I think this has inspired me to do my own SW soon!


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

Here is the finished Grey Hunter. 


































I've got the other five Hunters blocked out so should have them up by the end of the week.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Very nice BDJV, this is going to be a rather spectacular army I reckon!


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

Great work :good:


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Good stuff again bud. I agree with regards the shoulder pad - it's purdy!


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback, I really do appreciate it!

I just found about 15 second edition Sgt's with Power Fists in a box. I've decided I like the sleeker look of these to the current ones. So I'll be chopping them up for use on all of my Grey Hunter packs. 

Here is the mock up of the next Hunter with a fist. 










I'm slowly pluggin along on the rest of the first Pack of Hunters and have restarted the Ven Dread after a painting mishap.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Just out of interest, how do you 'just find' 15 2nd Ed sergeants in a box? Do you own an old model shop?


----------



## Micklez (Nov 22, 2008)

Ive given up askin how people find stuff in bitz box's ever since i heard of someone finding a complete land raider set in one. So ill just say good find and the models are amazing, really inspiring


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

BDJV I'm diggin the look you're getting with the grey. It's refreshing to see a different hue or shade of grey than the typical Space Wolves Grey that we all see! One suggestion for your Sgt. there, I really think he'd benefit from one more highlight on the very edges of the armour to make him pop!


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

squeek said:


> Just out of interest, how do you 'just find' 15 2nd Ed sergeants in a box? Do you own an old model shop?


Well, when I worked for GW, I went kinda batty with Bitz ordering old school minis. :blush:



Micklez said:


> Ive given up askin how people find stuff in bitz box's ever since i heard of someone finding a complete land raider set in one. So ill just say good find and the models are amazing, really inspiring


Thanks Mate. :victory:



HorusReborn said:


> BDJV I'm diggin the look you're getting with the grey. It's refreshing to see a different hue or shade of grey than the typical Space Wolves Grey that we all see! One suggestion for your Sgt. there, I really think he'd benefit from one more highlight on the very edges of the armour to make him pop!


:goodpost: Thanks for the constructive feedback. I've been kinda thinking the same thing, maybe one more highlight selectively placed on the top edges of the armored plates.


----------



## RTJ (Jun 25, 2009)

These look really good!


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

Here is the long overdue update on the Ven Dread. If you go back and look at the test model I did for my new Space Wolves army in the first post you'll notice I was trying out striped highlighting. It looked pretty good on the marines, but looked awful on the Dread and I imagine would have looked equally bad on my tanks. I have abandoned this style as is apparent on the latest Grey Hunter. 

So the Ven dread has recovered fro his stripey syndrome and is now on track to be finished in the next few days.










I have decided to vary the colors of the wolf pelts including black, grey, brown and white throughout the army.


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

Let me officially introduce the Venerable Dreadnought Skeld Redmane to the denizens of Heresy Online! Painting is done and he's ready to smite the foes of the Imperium!


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

Here is my first Razorback with the "Big Jim" pattern front armor. I'm busy sculpting icons to mold, to go on all of my tanks.










After looking at the new minis, I've decided to paint any of the wolfs head icons (like the one on the GH's left knee) red; this is to signify honor to the days of the Great Crusade. When the chapter bdge was a red wolfs head.


----------



## Exodus (Nov 12, 2008)

very nice work ... i like 
just one thing the red company plate on Venerable Dreadnought Skeld Redmane reminds me of a chopped down Lego brick ..he he


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

all I can say is WOW! this army has come on leaps and bounds since I first looked.
Congrats fella on the modelling and painting, you are doing Russ proud.
I cant wait for more.......... +rep


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Very nice looking dread man, for sure.


----------



## Bardictraveller (May 11, 2009)

That dread looks like a real mean machine! Gotta love Space Wolves's Dreads.. I use one in my salamandes army as wel!


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

Great work, keep it up. 
I have two question - Do you blend your grey? I would like to know as I am going to Games Day UK in September, and am planning on buying a whole Space Wolves Army & Codex. I've been planning this for a while, and want to know how to paint them. I like the way you paint yours, I'll paint it a different grey, but I want to know if I should blend anything or not.

And my Second Question, do you need to buy the regular SM codex?

Thanks in advance!


----------

